# My Heart is Breaking



## MrWhoopee (Apr 3, 2020)

I've been holding up pretty well during the stay-at-home isolation, until today. I had to drive to town and went by to visit our daughter and grandbaby. I had to stand on the porch 6 feet away and talk to them. The baby is 2-1/2 and she doesn't understand why I can't hold her or come in house and look at whatever it is she wants to show me.




As I got back in the car to leave I started crying. When I got home, the news started listing all of the famous and semi-famous people who have died and the weight of the whole thing hit me. As I sit here typing I am sobbing uncontrollably. I have no words to describe the grief I am feeling.

I hope you all are well and taking the necessary steps to protect yourselves and the ones you love. I'm afraid it's going to get much worse before it gets better.
I know that this will pass, but I fear many of us won't be here to see it.

Take care,
Craig


----------



## ashtrain (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Craig:  I can't imagine your anguish as all my grandkids are now adults  (she is so cute).  It will get better but we also have to be patient and do what we can ( we all know so little) to get through this together.  Our hearts and prayers are with all of you.
  Stay safe
  dick w.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2020)

man that really sucks,
maybe you can be happy that she and your daughter are very much alive and well.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 3, 2020)

I feel your struggle. Everything about our time is strange and disquieting. 
Stay strong and healthy. We will prevail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes this will pass and you'll be able to go freely and give her a big hug.


----------



## francist (Apr 3, 2020)

Stay strong, Craig. You clearly have lots of great reasons that need you to stick around for good while yet.

-frank


----------



## benmychree (Apr 3, 2020)

My heart goes out to you, we, too have grandchildren from two daughters, and we cannot or don't dare try to visit them or vice versa; one is just about 1 year old and the other 6 years.  Things are not too bad here, so far, 20 infected in the county, two passed on, and of course we are only leaving the property to go to the store for food, luckily we have a whole acre on a private road, so at least we can spend time outside.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 3, 2020)

Good job keeping them, and yourself safe, you would be absolutely inconsolable if you even thought you had any part, if something did happen. It's a hard fight for sure.


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 3, 2020)

Craig, I know how you feel.  Two weeks ago, the wife and I were going to see our Grandkids in Montana.  They are 10,  8 and three years old.  Then we got a call from their mother.  She's a teacher and they just closed down the schools.  So I'll guess that we will wait it out and hope for the best.  Dang, I think that I got something in my eye.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 3, 2020)

Awe,
Craig, the same thing happened to me a few days ago.
My son lives three blocks from us, our grandson is fifteen months old. We went by to drop off some lasagna I made.
Arlo said, “Papa“ reached up, wanted to be picked up. I said, I’m sorry buddy, I can’. He started crying.
Broke my heart.


----------



## Martin W (Apr 3, 2020)

Keep your head up, stay strong. Stay safe.
We will get past this.The sun will shine tomorrow


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 3, 2020)

Cancelled my flight tonight,  My 2 boys and I were going to see my parents for spring break, we spoke on the phone instead.   Not the same......................


----------



## mikey (Apr 4, 2020)

Your granddaughter is so beautiful! I'm sure she doesn't understand what's going on and she's too young to explain it. It's tough for everybody right now but especially so for our little ones. My heart goes out to both you, Craig.

I just hope when the smoke clears and an effective vaccine comes out, we're all here to look back on it.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 4, 2020)

I hope a suggestion is okay here.

Make it a game for her, pantomime hugging and kissing her and let her do the same or whatever you would normally do.

Kids are so adaptable and she will understand how much you love her. They also pick up on our emotions so be strong and *HAPPY* when you go to see her. It will get better, what we do is to make things and this is no different....

John


----------



## mickri (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm not saying that this virus isn't dangerous.  But I think that we need to keep things in perspective.  Or maybe I tend to be overly optimistic about things.  My glass is always more than half full.

The leading cause of death in America is heart disease followed by cancer.  Approximately 1.3 million people die every year from these causes in American.  Flu and pneumonia are way down the list at just under 100,000 deaths every year.  Corvid-19 is a form of pneumonia.  Even if 100,000 people die of this in America it won't be the end of the world as we know it.  A vaccine will be developed sooner rather than later.  Vaccines are already being tested.

Remember that cruise ship in Japan that was all over news at the start of this.  The Japanese tested everybody on that ship whether they were showing symptoms or not.  Of the people that tested positive almost 50% showed no symptoms of the virus.  Similar testing of the entire population of an area in Iceland and a town in Italy had similar results.  Close to 50% of the positive test results showed no sign of having the virus.

From what I have been able to learn about this is that most of the deaths have been people who had underlying health issues to begin with.  While our wonderful news media is beside themselves gleefully reporting the deaths, depending on how you do the math 98% to 99% of the people with the virus have recovered from the virus.  Compare this to an overall survival rate from cancer of only 70% with some forms of cancer having a survival rate of just 4% to 5%.

This will pass.  It's not the end of the world.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 4, 2020)

One of the tougher parts of this d*mn virus, but we have to keep them safe and healthy.
Have to be strong for them.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 4, 2020)

Also keep in perspective that a large number of tests are actually 'false negatives'. But they are not releasing the percentages.
A person has to be tested multiple times - not just once to be certain.
I won't gamble unless I know percentages.

Add to that in the past week there have been a few under the age of twelve years old that have passed.
It was very heartening at the beginning of this to see that it didn't seem to be affecting our young-uns, that is no longer the case.



mickri said:


> I'm not saying that this virus isn't dangerous.  But I think that we need to keep things in perspective.  Or maybe I tend to be overly optimistic about things.  My glass is always more than half full.
> 
> The leading cause of death in America is heart disease followed by cancer.  Approximately 1.3 million people die every year from these causes in American.  Flu and pneumonia are way down the list at just under 100,000 deaths every year.  Corvid-19 is a form of pneumonia.  Even if 100,000 people die of this in America it won't be the end of the world as we know it.  A vaccine will be developed sooner rather than later.  Vaccines are already being tested.
> 
> ...


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 4, 2020)

Craig - our hearts go out to you.
Most of us have our painful situations brought on by this, and yours is extra hard. Your granddaughter is as cute as they come.

I am hiding out pretty much alone in the countryside, thinking that when this killer catches up to me, I may not get to see my daughter again, nor hope for any grandchildren. No question, this stuff is hard on folk.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 4, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> I hope a suggestion is okay here.
> 
> Make it a game for her, pantomime hugging and kissing her and let her do the same or whatever you would normally do.
> 
> ...


We blew kisses, I caught his


----------



## middle.road (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a prediction to make!
In a few weeks (hopefully) there will be an overwhelming _spoilage _of Grand-Children occurring the world over.
This will then in turn drive away the darkness of the Virus, making the world a better place.

Got to have hope.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 4, 2020)

It is a pandemic that can wipe out populations, and needs to be stopped. statistics are great to read about if they don't effect you. Not wanting to start a debate, or derail this thread, so I will not make anymore comments here.


----------



## tweinke (Apr 4, 2020)

I miss my grandchildren so much. We used to have two of then at the house a couple times a week while the daughter in law was at work. best couple hours for me after a day at work.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Craig, though I can’t imagine the pain you had to endure, I can definitely see the strength you had to ensure your granddaughters safety. It’s something we all need.


----------



## Jubil (Apr 5, 2020)

3 of my grandchildren live 5 hrs away (2 girls and a boy, age 13, 10, and 6). The other grandchild is a boy, 2 years old. He lives about 3 miles from us.
We have learned the value of "FaceTime" on our iPhones. It is great. Just seeing them and talking to them is a lot of comfort. 
When the 2 year old calls, MawMaw answers. The first thing he says is Poppa. He wants to talk to Poppa. (MawMaw don't like that) The other 3 get excited when we "FaceTime" and talk so fast I can't keep up. They are all wonderful. I have been blessed.
Look into the FaceTime if you have iPhone. If not, I'm sure other companies have a similar app. (?)
Chuck


----------



## vtcnc (Apr 6, 2020)

Hang in there Craig, my heart goes out to you and all that are suffering in the many ways that suffering can happen in these situations. Just know that good times are coming soon and they will mean all that much more when we are there in the moment.


----------

